# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Information about Files

## scott

I want to get the information about the files in my UNIX system. What are the commands or options available in UNIX to achieve this purpose?

----------


## nancyphilips

There are various options availble to get the Information about Files depending on what Information is required by the user about Files . Some of them are namely:
file command is used to determine file type
uniq command is used to report repeated lines in a file
tail print the last part of the file

----------

